# Windshield replacement starcraft fishmaster 196



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 2000 year and they don't make or have any in stock anymore. It is the starboard side forward glass that is blown out. I've called several salvage companies with no luck. Any ideas? Thx

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

mine was replaced even before I took delivery on my NEW boat. Wilsons took several weeks to make it right.

Cant wish the Wilson experience on anyone :sad:


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

Try UPD in Florida. They specialize in plastic windshields but may be able to help.

http://Updplastics.com

Great Lakes Skipper in Wisconsin is another option.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

fishfly said:


> I have a 2000 year and they don't make or have any in stock anymore. It is the starboard side forward glass that is blown out. I've called several salvage companies with no luck. Any ideas? Thx
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I got a starboard side windshield in the garage. Was sent to me by mistake (ordered center glass). Made by Tailor Made. It fits my 1999 Tracker 18ft. Might just match yours. Worth a try.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

If it's flat, go to a glass shop.

A few years ago I paid $50 for Crown Glass to make a glass for my port side that had a BB defect(750 FPS) in it.The dealer wanted $175 plus forever to get it.


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

Thx for the replies. It is curved. Haven't had it fixed nor have I found a replacement. I'll pm u mike Thx!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigeye (Jan 16, 2003)

Have you looked on Cragslist for one


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## waterbuffulo (Jul 18, 2009)

I think I have your answer... Here is my port side.... I have a the starboard side sitting in the garage.



WalleyeMikes has the support bar on the side. The spare that I have doesnt. FYI


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Check with the folks at Soltis Plastics in White Lake 248/698-1440. They're on the south side of M59 just east of Teggerdine Rd.

http://www.soltisplastics.com/


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Second on Soltis.....


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the same boat I have but I have the windshield like walleye Mike has. He sent me the measurements I just need to check and see if it is right. I'll update when I find out. Also I have been to that plastic store b4 and was planning on contacting them if this didn't pan out. Thx guys!

www.facebook.com/fishonwithjohn


----------

